# Spellforce BoW  Mond-, Sterne-, Sonnen- und Schädelmünzen



## Fuina2 (29. März 2005)

*Spellforce BoW  Mond-, Sterne-, Sonnen- und Schädelmünzen*

Hallo,

In Shal´Dun gibt es doch diese Truhen, die man nur mit den Münzen öffnen kann. Da diese allerdings nur zufällig auftauchen reichen sie nicht um alle zu öffnen. Weis vielleicht jemand ob man in Spellforce Gegenstände einfügen kann. Hab leider selbst noch nichts gefunden und darum würde es mich freuen, wenn mir jemand helfen kann. Schon mal Dank im voraus.


----------



## outlawx (29. März 2005)

*AW: Spellforce BoW  Mond-, Sterne-, Sonnen- und Schädelmünzen*



			
				Fuina2 am 29.03.2005 00:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> In Shal´Dun gibt es doch diese Truhen, die man nur mit den Münzen öffnen kann. Da diese allerdings nur zufällig auftauchen reichen sie nicht um alle zu öffnen. Weis vielleicht jemand ob man in Spellforce Gegenstände einfügen kann. Hab leider selbst noch nichts gefunden und darum würde es mich freuen, wenn mir jemand helfen kann. Schon mal Dank im voraus.



hey,
ob man Gegenstände ins Spiel einfügen kann weiß ich nicht. Allerdings sollten die Münzen reichen. Man muss alle finden oder kann sie sogar teilweise bei Händlern kaufen.
schau mal hier nach, vielleicht hilft es ja:
http://spellforce.jowood.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20359
http://spellforce.jowood.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21359


----------



## Fuina2 (2. April 2005)

*AW: Spellforce BoW  Mond-, Sterne-, Sonnen- und Schädelmünzen*

Danke, habe bei Huldis von jeder Sorte noch eine Münze gefunden.


----------



## sephiroth21984 (3. April 2005)

*AW: Spellforce BoW  Mond-, Sterne-, Sonnen- und Schädelmünzen*



			
				Fuina2 am 02.04.2005 20:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, habe bei Huldis von jeder Sorte noch eine Münze gefunden.




hi

Alle Truhen zu öffnen ist kein größeres Problem:

Alle Schädelmünzen sind hier aufgelistet:

http://spellforce.jowood.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20359&perpage=20&pagenumber=2


Für genug Sonnen, Mond und Sternemünzen musst du nur die jeweiligen Städte in Shal'dun lang genug belagern...


----------

